# Acupuncture - central scotland



## Bring Me Sunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi folks

Looking it to acupuncture, just wondering people thought and for recommendation for central Scotland 

TY x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi bring me sunshine- I would totally recommend acupuncture, it's been really helpful for me, started it the month before my IVF cycle and continued throughout treatment.  I am not sure where you are but I can recommend the Complimentary Medicine Centre - Glasgow which you will find easily on Google. X


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

The natural fertility centre in Edinburgh was fabulous as well. Would really recommend. Wish I had the funds to continue going.


----------



## Happyapples (Jul 24, 2015)

Ecosse Acupuncture is based at Stirling University and in Edinburgh.  I've seen Pascal several times and would recommend him. Xx


----------



## lmkg2011 (May 25, 2014)

pinkfairy2 said:


> The natural fertility centre in Edinburgh was fabulous as well. Would really recommend. Wish I had the funds to continue going.


I've started going to The Natural Fertility Centre in Edinburgh. Had my first treatment yesterday. Go back in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

Natural Fertility Centre in Edinburgh were amazing, great treatment and great support from therapists.
My DH and I attended last year and dud acupuncture, Chinese herbs, fertility massage and had nutritional support aswell.
We overhauled our lifestyle in preparation for our last cycle of treatment after 7 failed cycles previously.
We are now 13 wks pregnant🙂 although it was fairly costly it was cheaper than another failed cycle of treatment.
I'm 100% sure our success was down to our treatments/supports and lifestyle changes.

Good luck and hope the acupuncture helps🙂


----------



## lmkg2011 (May 25, 2014)

MrsScooby said:


> Natural Fertility Centre in Edinburgh were amazing, great treatment and great support from therapists.
> My DH and I attended last year and dud acupuncture, Chinese herbs, fertility massage and had nutritional support aswell.
> We overhauled our lifestyle in preparation for our last cycle of treatment after 7 failed cycles previously.
> We are now 13 wks pregnant&#128578; although it was fairly costly it was cheaper than another failed cycle of treatment.
> ...


MrsScooby - can I ask I've been recommended to have multivitamins but I struggle to swallow tablets. The clinic supplements seem to be expensive (in my opinion). Was it the clinic's supplements you were on?

Am going for my 2nd fet transfer this time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrsScooby (Jun 7, 2011)

We took Wise Owl supplements, they are the company who make for the clinic so price around the same. Other brands do food state supplements aswell Terranova and Viridian. 
The supplements are pricey if you're taking more than 1 a day but at 1 a day they worked about the same as multivitamins from Boots etc.
We were on a selection of supplements all pricey but worth every penny.

This whole process is an expensive business and it feels like you need a never ending pot of cash.


----------

